# Coconut oil-a natural tick repellant?



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

View attachment 296169

Today we went to the park and went for walk on the trail. The trails were very wide and I am showing a picture of the most narrowest part of the trail. We had to cut our hike short because of all the ticks my husband (5 ticks) and my daughter (11 ticks) my son (7 ticks), Topper our chi (1 tick) and Max (1 tick)were pulling off themselves Thankfully no ticks got a chance to attatch themselves!!!!!They were lonestar ticks and deer ticks We did not deviate from the trail at all and been on trails before and never seen anything like this. Max and Topper had advantix on. I did not have one tick on me. I started to think that maybe I had some unknown illness and that is why the ticks stayed away. Then I thought about how I always put a little bit of coconut oil on my face and at the ends of my hair as a moisturizer everyday. It seems to be a cure all for everything. I looked up coconut oil and some people do use it as a repellant and works for dogs to. They put it on by using a spray bottle with some water and coconut oil on the dogs a small amount otherwise coat gets to oily. After not finding one tick on me I truly believe that the coconut oil is a tick repellant although I will heed with caution. Has anybody used coconut oil as a tick repellant? Has it worked for you?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Never tried it but I would love to join this experiment  I love coconut oil for everything too! I can't wait to see if anyone has tried it for this. I know lavender is supposed to be a good repellent too so for a double whammy you could try mixing that in too for even more heavenly scents!

Ps ew gross I can't believe that happened!! That trail is not somewhere I would have thought they would be!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sounds very interesting...do you think it would work on mosquitoes and horse flies also? When you say you water it down, how much coconut oil would you add to 1 cup water? Thanks, Deb


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I use coconut oil for everything LOL but have never tried it for ticks / mosquitoes ... it MIGHT be just you because I have gotten ticks on myself, and I am slathered in coconut oil when I go out in the woods. 

I use Apple Cider Vinegar / garlic and a natural product called NIX on ticks ... I googled it but can't find it ... I think it's a local product to Ottawa ... I put three drops on her neck, the middle of her back and her butt and life is good. I repeat it every 2 weeks. 

If it works for you ... AWESOME ...


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Tried that once, I applied 2-3 tablespoons on my dog before hiking. On the road I pulled 2-3 ticks, and 2 when we got home... so for me it didn't work


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Sounds very interesting...do you think it would work on mosquitoes and horse flies also? When you say you water it down, how much coconut oil would you add to 1 cup water? Thanks, Deb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I will be doing much coconut oil testing!!! We live in heavily wooded area so it's very important we do daily tick checks on everyone since the ticks seem to be on a rampage this year. I really appreciate everyones feed back!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

wick said:


> Never tried it but I would love to join this experiment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's a shame we wanted to keep going it was a beautiful day!!!!The lavender is a great idea. Just becareful some responses have had no positive results in regards to repelling ticks.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> wick said:
> 
> 
> > Never tried it but I would love to join this experiment
> ...


Ugh those darn ticks are so annoying! Thanks for the heads up, I always do tick checks on wick regardless. I seriously can't believe we have only found one this year, we have been all over in the woods here in PA. I hope you can enjoy the outdoors again! Good luck!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks. We its just scary ticks checks are just becoming a natural part of our daily routine. I hope their is something to this coconut oil. I saw you thread about flies. I really like k9 advantix 2 and they are always improving something that is already great.


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Not sure if it was because of when we applied it, but we put K9 advantix II on our dogs May 7th and 4 days later my husband pulled an attached and alive deer tick off one of our dogs. Could have been already on her when we applied I don't know, but shouldn't it have killed it while it was attached?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

meli_ssa4 said:


> Not sure if it was because of when we applied it, but we put K9 advantix II on our dogs May 7th and 4 days later my husband pulled an attached and alive deer tick off one of our dogs. Could have been already on her when we applied I don't know, but shouldn't it have killed it while it was attached?


I've read in multiple places that some have become immune to products, so although it's good to use them it's always important to do checks often.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes. They do seem to develop an immunity and I'm sure depending where you live. We had used frontline a few years ago and found it stopped working. Even the vet said it was not possible-so untrue he just had to sell his over stock of frontline. We had no trouble with advantix but have occasionally found a tick attached to our dog.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Unfortunately even the best products can't cover 100% of everywhere 100% of the time... I have been using natural oils (rose geranium works the best (and I mean well!) here, but I use a mixture (which smells lovely) of rose geranium lavender, lemongrass, terrashield and sweet almond oil as a base/extender.. Have read patchouli kills ticks on contact, so I am mixing a bit of that in too soon... 

I have on occasion still found ticks, HOWEVER, before using the oils they were always embedded.. Now, they have not ever latched on AT ALL... And they aren't as lively (maybe from holding their breath while on the dog, lol)... I do search and rescue so am out in the unincorporated woods all the time, off trails in heavy brush, wood, etc... I bought a tick card (which I haven't used yet) and a tick twister which is freaking awesome!! Before, when the ticks had attached it was really hard to get off clean (especially without squishing their bodies some which can cause them to regurgitate and pass disease). With the tick twister, you slide it under the tick gently lift and twist and they let go and come off clean and easy ... 

This is a horrible horrible year for ticks in our area... First in 10yrs I am battling ticks, so learning fast what works for us, my dogs and the current tick infestation.. Good luck everyone


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hineni7 said:


> Unfortunately even the best products can't cover 100% of everywhere 100% of the time... I have been using natural oils (rose geranium works the best (and I mean well!) here, but I use a mixture (which smells lovely) of rose geranium lavender, lemongrass, terrashield and sweet almond oil as a base/extender.. Have read patchouli kills ticks on contact, so I am mixing a bit of that in too soon...
> 
> I have on occasion still found ticks, HOWEVER, before using the oils they were always embedded.. Now, they have not ever latched on AT ALL... And they aren't as lively (maybe from holding their breath while on the dog, lol)... I do search and rescue so am out in the unincorporated woods all the time, off trails in heavy brush, wood, etc... I bought a tick card (which I haven't used yet) and a tick twister which is freaking awesome!! Before, when the ticks had attached it was really hard to get off clean (especially without squishing their bodies some which can cause them to regurgitate and pass disease). With the tick twister, you slide it under the tick gently lift and twist and they let go and come off clean and easy ...
> 
> This is a horrible horrible year for ticks in our area... First in 10yrs I am battling ticks, so learning fast what works for us, my dogs and the current tick infestation.. Good luck everyone


Do you buy your tick repellent mixture or make it yourself? I've been giving garlic for the past few weeks... And this week we've been hiking daily through major tick territory where my dog was regularly picking up ticks. This week, so far no ticks! Going to give it another week before I decide its really the garlic working, but seems promising. I bought some wondercide which has cedar oil and I've used it a couple times but I usually forget. 
Would love to hear about your product or recipe, just to have another option on hand


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Kyleigh said:


> I use coconut oil for everything LOL but have never tried it for ticks / mosquitoes ... it MIGHT be just you because I have gotten ticks on myself, and I am slathered in coconut oil when I go out in the woods.
> 
> I use Apple Cider Vinegar / garlic and a natural product called NIX on ticks ... I googled it but can't find it ... I think it's a local product to Ottawa ... I put three drops on her neck, the middle of her back and her butt and life is good. I repeat it every 2 weeks.
> 
> If it works for you ... AWESOME ...


Do you use ACV internally or externally for ticks? I've been wondering about ACV because I was giving my pup a little splash in his breakfast most days, and shortly after I stopped was when he started having more ticks actually biting. But it could easily have been that tick season was just on its way, so idk.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I make my own as the oils are inexpensive and I can tailor it to how the ticks are affected. I've used ACV to dilute the oils and as a 2nd deterrent but topically. I know ACV is good for the urinal tract and can be given orally too..


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Just wanted to share this - Coconut oil in preventing ticks on my dogs its hard to say if it helped since they are on advantix. Continued using coconut oil on skin in and not had one tick on me all season. I did not use any coconut oil yesterday and found a lone star tick on me, when doing dome yard work. Its refined organic coconut oil by spectrum that seems to help keep them away from us


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I just remembered that last summer, my dog had allergies and yeast infections and I would put coconut oil on him pretty often to help with that.... I'd still find just as many ticks on him so not so sure it has any effect.

It's been a month since I started my pup on garlic though and WOW!!! Not a single tick bite!! Not even a tick crawling on him! And I've even been more lenient with letting him wander in the brush, which I would usually do my best to keep him out of because he always picked up ticks. I haven't even used any topical repellent or spray. We go off leash hiking every single day and he was starting to pick up a lot of them. Would sooo recommend trying it if your having tick trouble.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I did an interesting experiment with essential oils and tick... I made small rings of each of these oils: rose geranium, lemongrass, rosemary, lavender, oregano and patchouli.. Out of all the oils, the only oil not passed through was the rose geranium.. Kept backing away and trying a different approach... Lemongrass and oregano took awhile before finally being crossed over, and lavender seemed to sure sedation as no movement was seen (this was the only ring that actually had no clean middle as the dropper was messy). 

At end of test.. I had read oregano kills on contact.. Confirmed... Ticks may cross reluctantly through but put on top of them, they pretty much get cooked/shrivel and die... Now I'm in PAC NW, so we may have different ticks then others... For the test here, rose geranium, lemongrass and lavender (with a touch of oregano) for prevention.. Should it be washed away or a very determined tick, oregano after removal for incineration, lol... I need to try lemon and grapefruit oils as I've read they don't like citrus oils... But not really eager to not oil my dogs and allow ticks on just for a test...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

CaliGSD3 said:


> I just remembered that last summer, my dog had allergies and yeast infections and I would put coconut oil on him pretty often to help with that.... I'd still find just as many ticks on him so not so sure it has any effect.
> 
> It's been a month since I started my pup on garlic though and WOW!!! Not a single tick bite!! Not even a tick crawling on him! And I've even been more lenient with letting him wander in the brush, which I would usually do my best to keep him out of because he always picked up ticks. I haven't even used any topical repellent or spray. We go off leash hiking every single day and he was starting to pick up a lot of them. Would sooo recommend trying it if your having tick trouble.


Wow are ticks are really like little draculas. I have heard some good things about brewers yeast. I have heard it makes them gassy and may increase the chance of bloat? In a powder form if you were to sprinkle it on dogs coat would it act as a tick repellant versus feeding as a supplement?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> I did an interesting experiment with essential oils and tick... I made small rings of each of these oils: rose geranium, lemongrass, rosemary, lavender, oregano and patchouli.. Out of all the oils, the only oil not passed through was the rose geranium.. Kept backing away and trying a different approach... Lemongrass and oregano took awhile before finally being crossed over, and lavender seemed to sure sedation as no movement was seen (this was the only ring that actually had no clean middle as the dropper was messy).
> 
> At end of test.. I had read oregano kills on contact.. Confirmed... Ticks may cross reluctantly through but put on top of them, they pretty much get cooked/shrivel and die... Now I'm in PAC NW, so we may have different ticks then others... For the test here, rose geranium, lemongrass and lavender (with a touch of oregano) for prevention.. Should it be washed away or a very determined tick, oregano after removal for incineration, lol... I need to try lemon and grapefruit oils as I've read they don't like citrus oils... But not really eager to not oil my dogs and allow ticks on just for a test...


This must real smell nice!!! I never knew that about oregano. Wish I could dump oregano into all the woods here from a helicopter


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

The mixture I make does smell wonderful... Understand the sentiment of dumping oregano everywhere...would smell like a pizza factory for years, haha (but no ticks most likely)


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

::laugh::laugh:


----------

